# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Mobiele Slaapcoach-vragenlijst

## Slaapcoach

Wij zijn drie studenten aan de Universiteit Utrecht en werken aan een mobiele slaapcoach voor mensen met slaapproblemen. Het project bevindt zich nog in een vroeg stadium, maar we willen nu al graag weten wat u ervan vindt. U kunt dus een steentje bijdragen aan de coach, zodat deze hopelijk ook écht mensen kan helpen. 

Via onderstaande link kunt u een webversie van de introductie van de mobiele slaapcoach doorlopen. Daarna volgt automatisch een vragenlijst over verschillende aspecten van de coach. Wij bedanken u alvast voor uw medewerking.

Koen Ekelschot
Esther van der Drift
Jeroen Hulman

http://koen.ekelschot.eu/slaap/test/

----------


## jansmit

Via de link komt slechts: site not found, error.

J. Smit

----------


## Slaapcoach

> Via de link komt slechts: site not found, error.
> 
> J. Smit


De vragenlijst is alweer enige tijd gesloten. Het is jammer dat ons oproepje pas na een maand ontdekt is.

----------


## blofmo

Hoi,

Even een tip, je kunt slaapproblemen hebben als je leverenergie niet goed is, dit is heel goed te behandelen met accupuntuur. Hier is een hoop over te vinden op internet. En nee, ik ben geen accupunturist:-) 

Groetjes en succes!

Monique

----------


## Jilly

Jammer!! Krijg dit binnen via de nieuwsbrief van Medicity en dacht meteen: Dit is iets voor mij!!!

Succes met jullie opdracht  :Wink:  Lijkt me een goed initiatief.

Groet van Jilly.

----------


## hilwoe

Slordig!

----------


## Smokeycat

Dat is jammer.... mosterd na de maaltijd dus!

----------


## Slaapcoach

> Slordig!


Maar niet van ons  :Smile:  De vragenlijst stond al bijna een maand op deze site, maar zonder reacties. Wij kunnen er ook niks aan doen dat het pas een maand later in de nieuwsbrief verschijnt als het onderzoek al bijna is afgerond.

----------


## Jilly

Is niet voor jullie van toepassing  :Wink:  komt vast door het willekeurige systeem die dit in de nieuwsbrieven weergeeft. Interessant onderwerp in ieder geval, als jullie ooit nog zoiets hebben.. hoor ik het graag! Succes met de studie... en het eindresultaat!

Groetjes...

----------


## MissMolly

Heel jammer dat die vragenlijst maar zo kort online heeft gestaan.
Ik had er heel graag aan meegedaan.

----------

